# VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

hy zusammen,

ich habe eben meine Arcor äm bwz vodavone rechnung bekommen. Beim Betrag bin ich eben vom Stuhl gefallen, und hab mich gleich mal auf die Suche nach dem Anbieter DTMS gemacht und bin hier bei euch gelandet. 

Ich habe Verbindungen vom 23.5. 2009 bis 08.08.2009
payByte.de (einheiten 00:00:00  , Betrag 100,84 € 

auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht 

dtms gmbh 
Datum    Beginn      Dauer       Zielrufnummer od Zugangs art         Netto betrag
23.05.  00:00:00    00:00:00   FESTENTGELTCC 170                       8,4033
das ganze steht noch 10 mal drunter nur mit anderem Datum 

hallo sonst gehts noch ich hab kein schimmer was das soll.

ich versuch schon bei vodavon anzurufen, aber die sind heut auf schulung, hat mir der AB erzählt. 

gruß Tami


----------



## Teleton (21 August 2009)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Hi Tami,
das was Du am Hals hast ist eine relativ neue Erfindung der kreativen Mehrwertbranche und nennt sich "Voice-Abo". Angeboten wird das von zwei der grössten Anbietern der "Mehrwert"branche NextID und DTMS. Du wirst ausser hier noch kaum Infos zu der neue Plage finden.  
Das Ganze funzt so: Der Kunde ruft eine beworbene kostenlose oder gering bepreiste Rufnummer z.B der Gasse 0180 oder 0800 an. Durch welche Verlockungen auch immer wird er dazu gebracht eine Tastenkombination zu drücken. Von diesem Moment an glaubt der Anbieter einen Abo mit dem Inhaber des Anschluss zu haben welches sich in der Regel alle 10 Tage verlängert. Im "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" taucht dann alle 10 Tage zur genau gleichen Tageszeit eine "Verbindung" mit 0 Sekunden Dauer auf. Einzelverbindung ist natürlich Quatsch weil ja gar keine Verbindung zustande kommt sondern nur der Termin eingetreten ist an dem eine neue Buchung vorgenommen wird. Die einzige Verbindung  die es (wenn überhaupt) je gab war der Anruf bei der kostenlosen/billigen Rufnummer auf der man sich per Tastendruck den Mist eingefangen hat. Eigentlich ist das nichts anderes als eine normale Bestellung per Telefon und hat nichts mit "normalen" Mehrwertnummern zu tun bei denen die Leistung unmittelbar über die Verbindungsentgelte abgerechnet wird. Im Gesetz nennt sich das "eine neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung" und wird z.B. in §45p TKG behandelt.

Die besondere Gefährlichkeit dieser neuen Art der Abrechnung ergibt sich daraus, dass die Anbieter u.U. versuchen die für sie günstigen Vorschriften aus dem Telekommunikationsbereich auch auf die Aboabrechnungen anzuwenden. Sei es der Anscheinsbeweis, die wunderbare Zertifizierung der Abrechnungsanlagen,der Vertragsschluss durch Anwahl der Nummer, die Einwendungsfristen nach §45 i TKG oder die Rechtsprechung zur Risikoverteilung bei missbräuchlicher Nutzung durch Dritte. 
Zudem werden sämtliche Rufnummernsperren überwunden.

Unabhängig davon dass m.E. Telekommunikationsvorschriften (ausser § 45p TKV) gar nicht anwendbar sind, sollten innerhalb der Einwendungsfrist von 8 Wochen belegbar Einwendungen erhoben werden. Hier sollte ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis (nicht der Aboverlängerungen) sondern bezüglich der Rufnummer wo der Mist "gebucht" wurde verlangt werden. Zudem muss die Gegenseite einen Vertragsschluss nachweisen (wozu der erste Anruf selbst nicht ausreicht). 

Und natürlich eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur über das neue Geschäftsmodel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

aha, ne neue masche, suppi.  

kann ich irgendwo her raus bekommen, bei welcher nummer ich mir das eingefangen habe. 

gruss tami


----------



## Teleton (21 August 2009)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Klar ruf die Nummer von DTMS an die auf der Rechnung Deines Netzbetreibers steht. Die können Dir auch die Nummer sagen wo Du den Mist für die Zukunft abbestellen kannst. Die "Bestellnummer" würde mich interessieren um ein paar Selbsttests durchzuführen.


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2009)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Spam- und Nutzlosrufnummern zum ignorieren und fröhlichen sperren - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2009)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



> Sofern Sie Ihren Dienst über eine 01805-Rufnummer anbieten können Sie den Mehrwert einfach durch wöchentliche oder monatliche Zusatzzahlungen von bis zu 10€ finanzieren. Bei dtmsVoiceAbo wird der Erstanrufer *durch einen Sprachdialog geführt und bestätigt dort das Abonnement* [hier sind dringend Erfahrungswerte gesucht, wie das abläuft]. Tolle Zusatzfunktion: er kann zusätzlich seine Handynummer registrieren um den Dienst auch von unterwegs zu nutzen.
> Die Rechnungstexte sind bei dtms_VoiceAbo_ auf den Abrechnungen gegenüber dem A-Teilnehmer immer neutral gehalten! *So kommt es nicht zu Rückfragen über die Nutzung von Premium-Rate-Rufnummern* [zu deutsch: Keine Beschwerden --> prima!], die im Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheinen.


Praktisch für die Anbieter, unangenehm für die Konsumenten --> dringender Handlungsbedarf!
(Quelle: DTMS Newsletter, dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=235&artikel=63 )


s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/54638-telefonsex-abzocke.html#post282495


----------



## mondmachtmobil (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Erste Meldung in diesem Forum.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und vielen nützlichen Hinweise hier.
Folgende Sachlage: Next ID hat mir das oben beschriebene Telefonabo im Mai 2009 angehängt. 
Habe schriftlich dem Vertragsabschluss widersprochen und alle Mahnungen und Mahnanrufe (!) des zügig eingesetzten Inkassounternehmens ausgesessen.
Gestern kam tatsächlich der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid beauftragt von einer finsteren Kanzlei aus Tönisvorst, möglicherweise bekannt.
Ich werde dem Teil widersprechen und mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.
Werde über den Fortgang wieder berichten und bin an Euren Infos ebenfalls interessiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Hallo,

ich bin Kerstin.

Ich habe zusammen mit meinem Partner ein Internetcafe+Callshop. Hier können Kunden telefonieren und wir haben uns über einen Kunden so ein VoiceAbo (offensichtlich 0180er Nummer) eingefangen. Abrechnung über nextid.
Wir haben reklamiert, nach dem Betreiber des VoiceAbo gefragt. Zum Betreiber haben wir keine Antwort erhalten, aber die Info, dass wir auch für Dritte haften müssen. Eine 0180er Nummer zum Abbestellen des Abos haben wir auch bekommen und es somit abgestellt.

Auf Mahnungen usw. haben wir nicht mehr reagiert. Heute kam dann auch ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Hagen, mit gesagten Rechtsanwälten aus Tönisvorst.

Wir werden die Forderung auch ablehnen. 

Es gibt sicher bereits viele Geschädigte, die sich vielleicht zusammen tun sollten und falls es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, abklären sollten, ob man diesen VoiceAbo betreiber verklagen kann.

Habe heut auch an Akte 10/20 geschrieben. Vielleicht haben die Interesse, das im Fernsehen zu zeigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Kannst Du Dich hier anmelden, damit man nähere Infos bekommen kann oder einige Daten (nicht persönliche Daten, aber zB die 01805-Nummer) hier posten?

Bei Akte habe ich das Thema schon einmal angebracht und wenn es mehr Betroffene gibt, kommt das da sicher mal... Von daher war es eine gute Idee, sich dorthin zu wenden. Per PN ("Private Nachricht") könnte ich Dir sogar einen speziellen Ansprechpartner nennen - auch hierzu müsstest Du Dich aber anmelden... Übrigens sollten sich diejenigen, die Telefondienste anbieten (wie ihr) zusammen tun, denn sie wären eine evtl. starke Lobby gegen diese neue Mehrwertabzocke. Wendet Euch also an Kollegen und dann an die Politik.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:28:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:25:57 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute kam dann auch ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Hagen, mit gesagten Rechtsanwälten aus Tönisvorst.


*Wenn das ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" ist, müsst Ihr dringend reagieren.

Bitte unbedingt hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
*
*http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/*


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Also sorry, wie du*m muss man sein, Fremde von seinem Anschluss in einem Internet Cafe telefonieren zu lassen.

Ich denk da mal an teure Satelliten Verbindungen etc, welche nicht unbedingt gesperrt werden können. 

Also so manchmal Zweifel ich am Verstand der Menschen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Februar 2010)

*Call Shop*

Call Shops sind ein gängiges Geschäftsmodell um Leuten, die keinen Festnetzanschluß haben kostengünstige Telefonate in die Heimat zu ermöglichen. Es gibt sogar Firmen, die sind so blöd, die verleihen teuere Autos mit denen man abhauen kann. Kaum ein Geschäft ist ohne Risiko. 

Ich vermute mal, daß Forderungen aus "Voice-Abos" vor Gericht kaum eine Chance haben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich denk da mal an teure Satelliten Verbindungen etc, welche nicht unbedingt gesperrt werden können


Ich glaube, Du hast das nicht richtig verstanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in einem Callshop die Möglichkeit besteht, die Kosten *eines Telefonats* genau zu bestimmen. Wenn ich in einem Callshop also meinen Cousin anrufe, der gerade mit einem Hundeschlitten in der Antarktis unterwegs ist, zahle ich dort wohl die Gebühren für dieses Gespräch.

Beim Voiceabo-Modell wird aber *über das Telefonieren hinaus* Geld verlangt. Also quasi "Gebühren" für Telefonate, die gar nicht geführt werden, die jedoch - beispielsweise auf dem EVN - auftauchen, *als ob sie geführt worden wären.

*Diese Gefahr dürfte nicht nur dummen Mitbürgern unbekannt sein, also lehne Dich bitte nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster.

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich hier anmelden, damit man nähere Infos bekommen kann oder einige Daten (nicht persönliche Daten, aber zB die 01805-Nummer) hier posten?
> 
> Bei Akte habe ich das Thema schon einmal angebracht und wenn es mehr Betroffene gibt, kommt das da sicher mal... Von daher war es eine gute Idee, sich dorthin zu wenden. Per PN ("Private Nachricht") könnte ich Dir sogar einen speziellen Ansprechpartner nennen - auch hierzu müsstest Du Dich aber anmelden... Übrigens sollten sich diejenigen, die Telefondienste anbieten (wie ihr) zusammen tun, denn sie wären eine evtl. starke Lobby gegen diese neue Mehrwertabzocke. Wendet Euch also an Kollegen und dann an die Politik.
> 
> ...



Wir haben den Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts Hagen abgelehnt. Heute kommt wieder Post von den "finsteren Anwälten" aus Tönisvorst. Sie geben uns eine letzte Chance einen teuren Gerichtstermin zu vermeiden, wenn wir den Widerspruch zurücknehmen - niemals!!
Hat denn schon mal jemand einen Gerichtstermin wg. voiceabo dtms gehabt?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



mondmachtmobil schrieb:


> Erste Meldung in diesem Forum.
> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und vielen nützlichen Hinweise hier.
> Folgende Sachlage: Next ID hat mir das oben beschriebene Telefonabo im Mai 2009 angehängt.
> Habe schriftlich dem Vertragsabschluss widersprochen und alle Mahnungen und Mahnanrufe (!) des zügig eingesetzten Inkassounternehmens ausgesessen.
> ...



Hast du jetzt auch nochmal Post aus Tönisvorst bekommen, in der du den Ablehnung des Mahnbescheids widerrufen sollst, um "dir teure Gerichtskosten" zu sparen?


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Bei jedem Anbieter der sich in das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren traut gehört das "Um Gottes Willen nehmen Sie den Widerspruch zurück wird sonst unglaublich teuer"-Schreiben zum üblichen Ablauf.
Hier ist eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...ecknahme-beim-ag-waldbroehl-14-c-35-10-a.html


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt auch nochmal Post aus Tönisvorst bekommen, in der du den Ablehnung des Mahnbescheids widerrufen sollst, um "dir teure Gerichtskosten" zu sparen?



Ja, auch ich habe nochmals Post von den "finsteren Anwälten" bekommen. Zitat: Sie möchten mir die hohen Gerichtskosten ersparen. Anbei ein Schreiben ans Amtsgericht, in dem ich meinen Einspruch gegen die Forderung zurücknehme und somit die "finstern Anwälte" doch noch bezahle! No way - notfalls gehe ich auch vor Gericht.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich habe nochmals Post von den "finsteren Anwälten" bekommen. Zitat: Sie möchten mir die hohen Gerichtskosten ersparen.


Die Führsorglichkeit ist rührend.  

Wenn sich die Herren Mahnwälte so sicher sind zu gewinnen, warum klagen  sie nicht sofort?
Sie trauern ihren rausgeschmissenen  23 € für den amtlich beglaubigten Mahndrohmüll nach.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

zu Voice Abo dtms habe ich auf der folgender Internetseite den Werbetext von dtms gefunden:
dtms - Newsletter Artikel



> Niedrige Minutenpreise rechnen sich: mit dtmsVoiceAbo. Der Anrufer kann Ihren Dienst über eine 01805-Rufnummer erreichen und zahlt pro Woche oder Monat ein Festentgelt von bis zu 10€. Das Abonnement wird ganz einfach beim ersten Anruf des Nutzers per Sprachdialog bestätigt und schon wird seine A-Rufnummer freigeschaltet. Weiterer Vorteil: Die Auszahlungen für die Abos erhalten Sie entsprechend der sehr attraktiven Konditionen der Festnetzabrechnung! … und den  Werbekostenzuschuss für die 01805-Rufnummern gibt es noch dazu.
> 
> Doch nicht nur die Payouts sprechen für sich. Die Preisdifferenzierung bei Einsatz von dtmsPremiumFlex Exchange schafft die Voraussetzungen für hohe Konversionsraten der Werbung. Der Anrufer kann sich zu einem fairen Minutenpreis individuell beraten lassen und zahlt erst dann den Premium Tarif, wenn er zum gewünschten Ziel verbunden wird. Den Eingangstarif wählen Sie aus: 0,19€, 0,69€ und 0,99€ pro Minute. Als Anbieter können Sie Ihr Content Angebot entsprechend der Nachfrage optimieren und nach der Weitervermittlung zwischen den Minutenpreisen 0,99€, 1,49€ und 1,99€ wählen.
> 
> ...


----------



## mondmachtmobil (13 April 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Entschuldigt, dass ich mich hier nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Habe zwischenzeitlich mit einem Forumsteilnehmer privat gemailt, der die wichtigen Infos aber auch eingestellt hat.
Also ich habe auch das entsprechende letzte Schreiben bekommen.
Ich habe die Kanzlei dann mit einem höflichen Brief aufgefordert, nachzudenken, ob sie ihr Geschäftsmodell gerichtlich überprüfen lassen wollen oder nicht und ihnen eine Frist gesetzt, mir eine Verzichtserklärung zukommen zu lassen.
Diese Frist haben sie versäumt, so dass ich am Freitag beim Mahngericht in Hagen die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragt habe.

Nun schauen wir mal...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

:respekt:


----------



## mondmachtmobil (8 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Na, das ging ja schnell.

Der Betreiber der Klage hat die *Klage zurückgenommen*, nachdem ich die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragt habe.
Geht doch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

Feiglinge.
(Trotzdem prima und nachahmenswert)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

hallo leute,

habe ein kleines "großes" problem...
hatte am samstag eine vorladung von der polizei und musste eine aussage tätigen.
Der  hintergrund, habe einen call & surf comfort anschluß von der telekom mit 3 voice over ip nummern, nutze aber seid dem abschluss vor einem jahr nur eine. Leider wurde die zweite nr. auf meinem namen für irgendwelche 0900 dailern genutzt, hängt wohl auch mit der fa. dtms in zusammen...
Da ich nie mir was zu schulden kommen  lasse habe, bin ich jetzt natürlich baff, gibt es da irgendwelche erfahrungswerte ??????

Danke zusammen


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hatte am samstag eine vorladung von der polizei und musste eine aussage tätigen.


Man muß da keine Aussage machen, aber ist ja schon passiert... was hast Du denn erzählt? Hoffentlich nur, dass Du keine Erklärung hast für die Vorfälle... und aus welchem Grund die Vorladung?



> Leider wurde die zweite nr. auf meinem namen für irgendwelche 0900 dailern genutzt, hängt wohl auch mit der fa. dtms in zusammen...


Du hast keine Ahnung, was passiert ist. Trotzdem wären weitere Informationen nett: um welche 0900 geht es? Nur eine Nummer? Was steht im EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis).
Diesen dringend beantragen, falls noch nicht geschehen.
Ansonsten ist viel reden nie gut. Jedenfalls nicht bei der Polizei, es sei denn, die hätten Ahnung.

Wegen der wenigen Infos ist das bisher Kaffeesatzleserei.
Um wie viel Geld geht's denn?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....gibt es da irgendwelche erfahrungswerte?


Schau mal hier: 





bernhard schrieb:


> Oder hier lesen: Hintergrund: Eine teure Nacht ? 3800 Euro Telefonkosten  in nur 5 ½ Stunden - c't-TV
> 
> 
> 
> > Bald wird klar: So etwas geht nur mit VoIP-Rufnummern. Diese  lassen sich  anders als klassische Analog- oder ISDN-Rufnummern von überall aus  nutzen. Ein Betrüger kann also *Nummern  eines VoIP-Kunden kapern* und von diesen aus teure  Telefonate führen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

um welche nummern es handelt, kann ich nicht sagen.
bei der polizei konnte ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich nichts weiss.
Die haben zwar schon 2 verdächtige, jedoch wollten sie noch wissen, in welcher verbindung ich dazu stehe.... 
mitlerweile habe ich auch schon bei der telekom angerufen, die sagten mir nur, das voice over ip nummmern grundsetzlich nicht sicher sind und diese auch schon hin und wieder gekapert werden, das die aussage der telekom, echt super....
lasse mitlerweile auf analog umstellen, aber der fall ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.... 
muss wohl jetzt abwarten, danke für die antworten !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: VoiceAbo, Voice-Abo, Festnetzabo*

geht über 2000 €


----------



## BVBFrau (17 Oktober 2011)

Der letzte Eintrag hier iss ja schon über ein Jahr her aber ich habe gerade auch die Probleme mit Next-ID und ihren Rechtsanwälten aus Berlin Ihre Antworten auf meine Nachfragen sind schon etwas lächerlich und das Band bei der  Servicenummer bei der man dieses angebliche Voice-Abo kündigen kann gibt zur Antwort wenn ich die Nummer drücke für Kündigung " dies ist nicht zulässig"
Weiß im Moment nicht weiter soll ich es nun erst mal aussitzen und abwarten ?????


----------



## mondmachtmobil (18 Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du kein Abo abgeschlossen hast, brauchst Du auch keins zu kündigen.
Das Gegenteil müßte Dir beweiskräftig nachgewiesen werden.

Falls Du unbedingt etwas unternehmen willst, könntest Du einen entsprechenden Brief schreiben, dass Du keins abgeschlossen hast.

Grüße


----------



## Teleton (18 Oktober 2011)

> Der letzte Eintrag hier iss ja schon über ein Jahr her


Der Voiceabokrempel ist immer noch hochaktuell.



> Wenn Du kein Abo abgeschlossen hast, brauchst Du auch keins zu kündigen.


Grundsätzlich stimmt das, wenn aber nicht gekündigt wird taucht der Abomüll auf jeder Folgerechnung der nächsten Monate auf. Da wäre dann noch jeweils die Frage, ob die 8-wöchige Rügefrist des §45i TKG greift (m.E. nicht). Es dürfte weniger Aufwand sein den Kram (beweisbar) bei Next-ID vorsorglich zu kündigen und zu widerrufen nach Fernabsatzregeln. Die werden dann was davon schreiben, dass die Gebührenerfassung wunderbar nach §45 g TKV zertifiziert sei ( soso für Abos?) und nach der Rechtsprechung der Anschlußinhaber hafte. Das ist falsch die Rechtsprechung betrifft nur echte Gebühren z.B. für 0900 nicht Abos die mit der Telefondienstleistung nix zu tun haben.


----------



## joann (4 November 2011)

Ja, das mit den Mehrwertdiensten ist immer noch aktuell!
Ich habe einen Postpaidvertrag bei Congstar abgeschlossen, der auch die ersten sechs Monate funktionierte. Im siebten Monat wurden 100 Euro für Mehrwertdienste der Firma Next ID abgebucht!
Es wurde auch eine Vertragsnummer angegeben, ein Vertrag ist aber natürlich nicht von mir abgeschlossen worden. Ich weiß noch nicht einmal, wofür ich bezahlen soll.
Das Geld habe ich von meiner Bank zurücküberweisen lassen und die Differenz an Congstar überwiesen. Congstar versucht jetzt die gesamten Forderungen einzutreiben. Ist das überhaupt zulässig?
Ich habe mit Einschreiben/Rückschein gekündigt, allerdings hat sich Next ID dazu nicht geäußert und auch der Rückschein kam nicht zurück.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Lies Dir mal das hier durch >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter

Zu dem Einschreiben - geh da mal in die Sendungsverfolgung bei der Post >>> https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html


----------



## Teleton (4 November 2011)

Sieht mir eher nach "Drittanbieter"abos aus als Voiceabo? Gibt es einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf der Rechnung (bei einem Voiceabo stände da Festentgeltxx)? Oder gibt es eine genauere Leistungsbeschreibung?

Zu der Frage warum die Mobilfunker bei der Sicherung und Beitreibung der "Entgelte" mitmachen lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

Edit: Hippo war schneller


----------



## joann (4 November 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Dann hab ich ja schon mal einige gute Infos zum Lesen.
Auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis taucht plötzlich ein große Überschrift Mehrwertdienste auf.
Darunter steht das Datum, der genutzte Dienst (Sprachdienst) und die Summe. Es ist keine Rufnummer vorhanden.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Dann fordere doch mal das "qualifizierte Prüfprotoll nach §45 TKG" an. Könnte spannend werden ...

Frist ist 8 Wochen >>> also hurtig!


----------



## joann (5 November 2011)

ja, das wird spannend. Also das Einschreiben mit Rückschein für NExt ID liegt bei der Post. Jetzt hab ich denen ein Fax geschickt
Das Prüfprotokoll hab ich bei Congstar und NExt ID angefordert, bislang ohne Ergebnis.

Congstar verweist bei den entstandenen Kosten auf den Drittanbieter und setzt schon mal das Mahnverfahren in Gang.
Wie soll ich mich weiterhin verhalten?


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Das kommt auf Deine Nervenstärke an und darauf wie dringend Du auf genau DIE Rufnummer angewiesen bist


----------



## mark b (16 November 2011)

So ein nettes Voice Abo habe ich auch auf meiner Vodafone Festnetzrechnung
Festentgeldcc050.
Laut Mr. next ID sei ein Vertrag durch drücken iener Zahl beim Anruf zustandegekommen, dies sei unabhängig davon wer den anruf getätigt hat.
Interessant.

Kann man auch Vertäge auf der Strasse schliessen und haften tut der dem das Haus dahinter gehört? Wäre ungefähr die gleiche Logik oder?

Abbuchung ist zurückgegangen, Rechnung abzüglich des Betrages überwiesen, mal sehen was so kommt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 November 2011)

mark b schrieb:


> Vodafone Festnetzrechnung
> 
> Abbuchung ist zurückgegangen, Rechnung abzüglich des Betrages überwiesen, mal sehen was so kommt


Oh ja, unbedingt wieder hier Erfahrung einbringen!


----------



## Teleton (16 November 2011)

> mal sehen was so kommt


Next-ID ist der Meinung, dass Telekommunikationsrecht anwendbar ist, inklusive der 8-Wochen-Einwendungsfrist nach §45 i TKV. Bevor man sich darüber streitet bietet sich an "fristgerecht" Einwendungen zu erheben und bei der Gelegenheit vorsorglich zu kündigen und zu widerrufen.


> Kann man auch Vertäge auf der Strasse schliessen und haften tut der dem das Haus dahinter gehört?


Jein, bei echten Telefongebühren z.B 0900 kann man drüber streiten (auf die entsprechende Rechtsprechung zur Anscheins/Duldungsvollmacht wird Next-ID hinweisen). Nicht aber bei sonstigen Entgelten die nur über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden.

Ich versuche ja immer noch die hiesigen örtlichen Wasserwerke davon zu überzeugen meine Entgeltforderungen (natürlich gegen Anteil an der Beute) über die Gas und Wasserrechnung einzuziehen. Und dann berufe ich mich auf die Vermutung der Richtigkeit der durch Wasserzähler erfassten Daten.


----------



## joann (21 November 2011)

Also, das Einschreiben mit Rückschein kam per Post mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger unter dieser Anschrift nicht zu ermittlen" zurück. Als Adresse habe ich die aus der Internetseite von NExt ID verwendet: Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn. Also doch ne Briefkastenfirma. Vorsorglich hatte ich denen auch eine Kündigung per Fax geschickt. Nun, gehört habe ich von NExt ID noch nichts. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.
Hat schon jemand überhaupt Post von NExt ID bekommen?


----------



## Teleton (21 November 2011)

Ich kenne nur diese Adresse:
NEXT ID GmbH – Mildred-Scheel-Straße 1 – 53175 Bonn

Auf jeden Fall gibt es den Laden, nix Briefkastenfirma ist die frühere Talkline ID.

Die werden dieses Jahr 20 Jahre alt
http://www.next-id.de/presse/news/newsmeldung/eurowebtainment-mallorca/


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2011)

Vielleicht war's ja der falsche Firmenname:

Amtsgericht Bonn Aktenzeichen: HRB 9417 Bekannt gemacht am: 05.09.2011 12:00 Uhr

In ().
gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.

Veränderungen

29.08.2011

NEXT-ID GmbH, Bonn, *Mildred-Scheel-Straße 1, 53175 Bonn*. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 22.08.2011 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 Abs. 1 (Firma) und mit ihr die Änderung der Firma beschlossen. *Neue Firma: mr. next id GmbH*.

Eigentlich müsste die Firma ja pr.next id heißen, da neuerdings Frau P*R* GFin ist. Wieso ausgerechnet Herr M*R*'s Flensburger mr.net plötzlich einen Laden nach dem anderen übernommen hat, das frage ich mich lieber erst gar nicht.

[offtopic]
Interessant finde ich folgenden Eintrag vom Februar 2011: Was ab Juni 2007 und bis Ende 2010 passierte, fand also Eingang ins Konzernergebnis von Freenet... (Mobilcom, Debitel, Klarmobil). Muß man sich auch immer wieder mal in Erinnerung rufen...

24.02.2011
NEXT-ID GmbH, Bonn, Mildred-Scheel-Straße 1, 53175 Bonn. Der mit der freenet AG mit Sitz in Büdelsdorf (Amtsgericht Kiel HRB 7306) am 05.06.2007 abgeschlossene Beherrschungs- und Gewinnabführungsvertrag ist mit Aufhebungsvereinbarung vom 23.12.2010 mit Wirkung zum Ablauf des 31.12.2010 aufgehoben worden.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2011)

> … aus NEXT ID wird mr. next id


Alles neu - Kooperationen, statt Töchter gibts nun Söhne, Verquickungen, Positionen, Marktstellung. Da gehen altbekannte Namen in neuen Strukturen auf.







> *Das Familienvideo*
> 
> In unserem Film präsentieren wir uns Ihnen mit unserer neuen und vereinenden Corporate Identity – schauen Sie rein!



Willkommen am Kommunikationsstandort Deutschland! Hier werden sie geholfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2011)

Flensburg sollte man komplett den Dänen schenken, inkl. dem Verkehrsregister.


----------



## Mark B (19 Januar 2012)

Gibt zu meinem Voice Abo neues

Nachdem Ich die Vodafone Lastschrift habe zurückgehen lassen und um den Betrag von Next id geküzt überwiesen hatte kamen Mahnschreiben von Next ID

Nach Widerspruch dann vom Anwalt

Nach widerspruch dessen auf einmal ein anruf von vodafone

Aus Kulanzgründen würden Sie dieses mal die Kosten übernehmen.

Ich sollte aber in Familie und Betrieb darauf achten wer ans Telefon kann. Laut Gesetzgeber hätte der Anschlussinhaber die Aufsichtspflicht und daraufhin würde es nicht von der Zahlpflicht entbinden auch wenn nicht geschäftsfähige oder minderjährige Menschen über meinen Anschluss ein Abo oder ähnliches abschliessen, oder so ähnlich.

Kommt mir so vor als hätte Vodafone kein Interesse das die Geschäftsmethoden Voice Abo gerichtlich geprüft werden???


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2012)

> Laut Gesetzgeber hätte der Anschlussinhaber die Aufsichtspflicht und daraufhin würde es nicht von der Zahlpflicht entbinden auch wenn nicht geschäftsfähige oder minderjährige Menschen über meinen Anschluss ein Abo oder ähnliches abschliessen, oder so ähnlich.


Genau, ich werde jetzt reihenweise Leute anrufen bis ein Kind drangeht. Dem verkaufe ich dann ein goldfarbenes Plastikpony für Mama+Papa für 5000,- €. Zahlen muß natürlich der Anschlußinhaber, da das Kind in Vollmacht des Inhabers handelte, was sich daraus ergibt dass es Zugang zum Telefon hat.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Januar 2012)

[ironie]
Oh Teleton, daraus wird leider nichts.. .
Wenn DAS so einfach wäre... Dann hätten das die Dialer/Abo und sonstigen Fallensteller längst als Marktlücke ausgenutzt...
Ups... 
Heee Teleton, bring die doch nicht noch auf solche neue Einnahmequellenideen..
[/ironie]


----------



## Neuling white Pele (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind am 18.09. auch "Opfer" vom einem "Mehrwertdienst" geworden. Das Voice-Abo läuft also 10-tägig seitdem und wurde am 30.10.12 wieder telefonisch unter der bekannten Rufnummer gekündigt. Bei der ersten Rechnung (O2) taucht aber bisher nur 1x die 9,90 Euro auf. Denke in kürze folgt der Rest.

Das Problem: Mein Frau hat sich verwählt (stimmt wirklich) und dann das ganze aus Versehen abgeschlossen durch Drücken von 2 Tasten. Sie wollte bloß was überweisen.... im Hintergrund tobten die Kinder usw.  .. nun ja

Jetzt meine Frage: Soll ich alles so laufen lassen (halt 4 oder 5x das "Abo" bezahlen) oder Abbuchung zurück gehen lassen ?!?! Dann kommt der Sch.... von mr.next ID...
Is ja rechtlich anscheinend so ne Art Grauzone. Wenn wir jetzt nicht da angerufen hätten usw.. dann würde ich natürlich die Instanzen durchgehen. Aber so.......

Bin ja froh das ich die Nummer zum Kündigen usw. hier im Forum finden konnte.

Danke für die Antworten vorab


----------



## Teleton (31 Oktober 2012)

Warum soll ein (versehentlicher) Anruf einen Vertrag begründen. Warum sollte die Anwahl von "1" und "9" ein Abo begründen? Wann wurde die erforderliche Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt?


> Is ja rechtlich anscheinend so ne Art Grauzone.


Aber nur weil die Gegenseite durch Klagerücknahme gerichtliche Entscheidungen verhindert.


----------



## Neuling white Pele (31 Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab dann selber nochmal angerufen weil ich wissen wollte wer sich da überhaubt meldet und was das gesagt wird. War halt nicht die DIBA. Und dann kam gleich eine Stimme vom Band "Für nur 9,90 Euro,10 tägig usw."  Ich hab dann halt aufgelegt weil man dann schon irgendwelche Tasten drücken sollte. Evtl. kommt nach dem Tastendruck ne Belehrung. Aber da hatte meine Frau auch schon aufgelegt.

Is halt auch clever, das die Rechnung für den Rotz erst 5 Wochen später kommt. Dann sind halt schon 4-5 mal die 10 Tage verstrichen.

Generell find ich sowas aber ne Schande. Welcher normal denkende Mensch würde denn solch ein ABO (ohne Wert) abschließen???!?!?! Genau, keiner ! grrr

Solchen Machenschaften sollte gesetztlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden.

Um nochmal auf Deine Antwort zurück zu kommen. Es wurde halt schon auf den "Preis" hingewiesen. Natürlich denkt man da nicht gleich an ein ABO, zumal sie ja dachte sie sei bei der DIBA rausgekommen.

Denke diesesmal hat Next ID gewonnen. Bei 100 oder mehr Euro würde sich die Schreiberei eher lohnen. Zumal ja nicht 100%-tig sicher ist wer im Recht is


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß jedenfalls wie ICH vorgehen würde.
Kollegen, korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich einen Denkhaken drin habe ...

1. Aborechnungen extern schon mal gar nicht zahlen, Reaktion erst bei Mahnbescheid
2. beim Festnetzanbieter (wenn Abo über Telefonrechnung geholt wird) den Betrag strittig stellen und die nächsten Abrufe solange einbehalten bis der Abobetrag weg ist und dann die Differenz manuell überweisen. Abrufgenehmigung für Drittanbieter widerrufen bzw auf manuelle Überweisung umstellen

Dann muß sich der Drittanbieter selber drum kümmern wie er zu seinem Geld kommt und dann kommt 3. 


			
				teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur weil die Gegenseite durch Klagerücknahme gerichtliche Entscheidungen verhindert.


Warum wohl?


----------



## Neuling white Pele (31 Oktober 2012)

Ja, der (erste) Betrag kam über O2, nicht von NextID. Die anderen (vermutlich noch 3 max. 4) dann auch über O2 in Kürze. Es kam übrigens ne extra Rechnung von O2. Ob die anderen 9,90er Beträgt über die nächste Monatsabrechnung erfolgt wird sich zeigen. Die müsste heute oder morgen online einsehbar sein.

Das was Du sagst mit dem Geld zurück/einbehalten (ich müsste es zurück buchen lassen da Bankeinzug) und dann den Betrag strittig machen damit next ID direkt an mich rantreten muss hab ich auch schön mehrfach gelesen. Und eigentlich sollte ich es so machen. Aber momentan hab ich auch kein Nerv für den Schreibkram. Beruf, Familie usw usw.

Sind ja zum Glück "nur" 40 Euro, evtl. 50. Da ich ja nun gekündigt habe.

Denke auch das ich Sache zu meinen Gunsten entscheiden würde...aber aus o.g. Gründen werd ichs wohl lassen, obwohl das ganze ne Sauerei ist !!


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2012)

Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2012)

Neuling white Pele schrieb:


> Evtl. kommt nach dem Tastendruck ne Belehrung.


So eine Widerrufsbelehrung hat in speicherbarer Form zu erfolgen - eine Bandansage würde nicht reichen.



Neuling white Pele schrieb:


> Es kam übrigens ne extra Rechnung von O2.


Warum wohl? O2 rechnet mit Widerspruch und hat diese Einzelbuchung schon mal von den rechtmäßigen Buchungen getrennt. Macht es für den Kunden einfacher, der Einzelforderung zu widersprechen.


----------



## Corax (22 April 2013)

Auch ich habe eine Telekomrechnung mit einm 'Extra' von der "mr. next id GmbH" erhalten. Entgegen den bisherigen genannten Adressen stand bei mir:
mr. next id GmbH
Haferweg 38
22769 Hamburg
...

Meine Reaktion wird wie folgt sein:
- vmtl. der Telekom die Abbuchungserlaubnis entziehen;
- auf jeden Fall das Geld, das an die mr. next id GmbH ging zurücküberweisen lassen;
- warten was da kommt, bis hin zum Mahnbescheid vom Gericht und immer wieder Einspruch einlegen;
- evtl. sogar Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstatten.

Eines noch war sehr seltsam. An diesem Tage hatte ich definitiv ein Telefonat geführt (kann sogar als Zeuge aussagen), welches merkwürdigerweise NICHT auf dem EVN auftaucht. Wohl aber ein angebliches (und nie geführtes) Telefonat mit einer nicht nachvollziehbaren Nummer (die ominöse "21111") und das angeblich über 26 Minuten und 35 Sekunden, was 6,4783 Euro verursachte.
Dsbzgl. werde ich um Stellungnahme von der Telekom bitten, wie sie sich sowas bitteschön erklären können.


----------



## Katzenfutter (16 Dezember 2013)

@ Corax, was ist denn bei dir letztlich rausgekommen? Ich habe auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung den selben Posten von mr next id gmbh. Die selbe Rufnummer und die angebliche Gesprächsdauer unterscheidet sich nur um eine Sekunde, welch Zufall *Achtung Ironie*
Und dann nicht zu vergessen der Anruf über 1 sek, der mich 45 Euro kosten soll,
Natürlich ohne irgendwelche Dienste in Anspruch genommen zu haben...


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nicht daß Du von dem nicht angemeldeten User Corax nach 8 Monaten der Abwesenheit noch eine Antwort kriegst


----------



## Azudemp (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe vor 2 Monaten auf meiner Telekom Rechnung einen Posten ''Beiträge anderer Anbieter'' in höhe von 9,75€ aufgeführt gehabt, unter dem Namen MR. NEXT ID. 
Da ich meine Rechnung nur Online bekomme und diesen Beitrag erst später eingesehen habe, habe ich meine Rechnung normal eingezahlt in höhe von ca. 40,00€ in dem der Betrag von 9,75€ NICHT enthalten war. Einige Wochen später bekam ich eine Rechnung von MR NEXT ID, in Höhe von ca. 9,75€ auf die ich nicht reagiert habe!
Daraufhin habe ich ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro namens: HIB Hanse Inkasso Bureau GmbH & Co. KG erhalten. Diese haben mir neben den Kosten von 9,75€ sofort Inkassokosten von 32,50€ berechnet + Mahnkosten etc., was eine Forderung von 47,69€ jetzt insgesamt ergibt!
Ich habe versucht auf die oben Rechts genannte Rufnummer anzurufen, aber diese scheint nicht zu existieren. 
Als ich im Internet recherchiert habe, habe ich unter HIB Hanse Inkasso eine andere Rufnummer gefunden! Als ich diese angerufen habe, sagte mir der Mann am Telefon (zitiert): ''Wir bekommen sehr oft Anrufe bezüglich des genannten Unternehmens, haben damit aber nichts am Hut, wenden sie sich doch mal an die Verbraucherzentrale''. 

Also das kommt mir alles ein bisschen Spanisch vor. 
Ein Unternehmen, das eine Rufnummer angibt, die nicht existiert und unter dem Namen im Internet erscheint eine andere Rufnummer die nichts mit dem Unternehmen am Hut hat?

Ich würde Persönlich halt gerne jeglichen Stress vermeiden, kann mir allerdings nicht leisten irgendeinem Unternehmen mein Geld in den Ar*** zu schieben, da meine Kasse auch nicht prall gefüllt ist. 

Was meint ihr? Will mir da jemand was anhängen?


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2014)

Azudemp schrieb:


> Will mir da jemand was anhängen?


Nö, *a*bhängen = illegal kassieren. Vergiß den Müll.


----------



## schlanke Tanne (10 Januar 2015)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe mich durchgelesen, da es mir so ergeht im Moment wie Azudemp. Das ganze von next.de hing auch an der Telekomrechnung dran Daraufhin habe ich das abbuchen durch online abgemeldet.
Die ganze Sache fand vor 2 Jahren statt.
Nun habe ich die 2. Hanse Inkasso , aus Hamburg, bekommen. Ich reagiere nicht. Ist das falsch oder sollte ich dagegen Widerspruch einlegen?
Wer hat damit EWrfahrung gesammelt. Wäre nett für eine Antwort
Danke
schlanke Tanne


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2015)

Das steht hier ja schon immer. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
Inkassobuden haben keinerlei Sonderrechte. Das schreiben hat nur den Papierwert.

siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/voiceabo-voice-abo-festnetzabo.29440/page-3#post-357120


----------

